# Tropical Fruits - Yes/No for Low Fodmap Diet?



## themuseofepicpoetry (May 4, 2015)

Hi guys

I'm currently on the low-fodmap diet (as best as I can), and been on it for about 9 months now. I'm IBS-D, but have been showing improvements 2-3 months back, though at times the ibs still comes back.

I live in a tropical country where it's sunny all year round, and tropical fruits are abound here. I used to love eating lychee, longan, rambutan, duku langsat and mangosteen. According to the low-fodmap diet, lychees are not allowed, so I've not been eating that. However, durian is allowed, so I do eat that (although I know most people dislike it).

My question is this: are rambutans, longans, duku langsat and mangosteens low-fodmap? In particular, mangosteens, because I really like eating them, and it's mangosteen season now. 

In case any one needs the links to these fruits:

Mangosteens: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Purple_mangosteen

Rambutans: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rambutan

Longans: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Longan

Duku Langsat: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lansium_parasiticum

I would greatly appreciate any help or advice!

Thanks in advance!


----------

